

Clojure Kata #3 – Roman Numerals - javinpaul
http://elegantcode.com/2014/04/29/clojure-kata-3-roman-numerals-2/

======
diego
If you'd like to see interesting solutions to this problem, I recommend
solving this 4clojure exercise:

[http://www.4clojure.com/problem/104](http://www.4clojure.com/problem/104)

and then looking at solutions by experienced Clojurians. Some are code golf
but still worth understanding (e.g chouser's, who is one of the authors of The
Joy of Clojure).

------
platz
"The reason I wanted to try the solution that I posted is that I didn't want
to include IV, IX, XC, ... into the list of symbols as they are made up of
base symbols (just for the sake of the exercise)."

An interesting choice - it seems to make the problem harder than it should be.

This is really solvable in about 6-8 lines of code otherwise.

------
jollyman
When learning a Lisp, you have to be careful of the habit of placing ending
parenthesis/brackets on new lines like you would in C and Java.

